# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  zmiana normoechogeniczna

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam podczas usg jamy brzusznej lekarz opisal ze mam uchylek i zmiane normoechogenicznom mialam isc do ginekologa i ginekolog on zrobil mi dokladne usg dopochwowe i zwykle oraz cytologie i stwierdzil ze to nic groznego zeby sie nie martwic.Powiedzial ze to wyglada tak jakbym miala dwa pecherze moczowe i tworzyl sie trzeci i kazal isc do urologa.Urolog robiac usg nic nie mogl zobaczyc bo mialam pusty pecherz i dal skierowanie na tomograf komuterowy z kontrastem.Lekarz rodzinny powiedzial ze to groznie wyglada i bardzo sie boje ze to nowotwor.Zmiany na usg maja ciemny kolor ob wynosi 3 reszta wynikow ok tylko mam od dziecinstwa krew w moczu.w najblizszej rodzinie nie bylo nowotworow.Mam 25 lat jestem po 3 porodach.

----------

